# problem with my 02 specV



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have noticed lately it seems when i get in my car after it being in the garage all night or at work all day and backup it seems like my suspension almost pop's, the car makes and odd noise almost like my tires are going to fall off or some crap...anyone else ever have anything like this, I apologize for the weird wording but I don't know of a better way to explain it...Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

Only happens in reverse?


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Do you have your ebrake up when you park. I had sorta the same thing happen to me. When I would put it in reverse it felt like my brakes were kinda froze when I first started to back up. I heard this kinda "clunk" sound right after I applied gas, but after it started to move I didnt have the problem. I just started to not use my ebrake, unless on a hill, and just park with the car in first gear. This eliminated the problem for me.


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have not noticed it honestly in any other gear other than reverse since I usually pull into a space vs. back in. It only happens after the car has been setting for a while. If I stop at a store and use the ebrake, come back out and go, no noise. But when I park it over night at my house in the garage and get in it does it. I will try it tonight without the ebrake and see what happens...anyone else have anything like this happen??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Do you live somewhere with a lot of humidity? Chances are overnight the rotor will rust very slightly and seal the parking brake to the rotor. When you let off the brake in the morning the pad still sticks to the rotor, then when you start moving it breaks free. It's nothing to be worried about, mine does it every time it rains.


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

sr20dem0n thanx for the input it does seem to be worse in the humidity, good old missouri weather..I tried lastnight without the ebrake and no noise, that must have been it..thanx all for the input


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah.....mine does that too after a rainy night....althoulgh it dosnt pop but the brakes will feel a lot grippier and it goes away after brakes are applied 2-3 times.....not a big problem


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Yes, I believe what's happening there is that the moisture is raising the "grain" of the pads... similar to what happens to wood. After a few stops the moisture is cooked out and the grain lays back down. I have certainly noticed this myself from time to time...


*yeah.....mine does that too after a rainy night....althoulgh it dosnt pop but the brakes will feel a lot grippier and it goes away after brakes are applied 2-3 times.....not a big problem *


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

uh, metal doesn't expand when it gets wet, it doesn't have a grain either....


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *uh, metal doesn't expand when it gets wet, it doesn't have a grain either.... *


are the pads metal, or metallic?

Lurker Above


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Nonsense, the pads aren't metal !
Who told you that?
They contain metal particles... but they are 95% asbestos.



sr20dem0n said:


> *uh, metal doesn't expand when it gets wet, it doesn't have a grain either.... *


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I looked for a little bit for the ingredients in brake pads but all I could find was that a few didn't have asbestos, lol. I'm too lazy to look harder, so I'll just assume you're right


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Do you live somewhere with a lot of humidity? Chances are overnight the rotor will rust very slightly and seal the parking brake to the rotor. When you let off the brake in the morning the pad still sticks to the rotor, then when you start moving it breaks free. It's nothing to be worried about, mine does it every time it rains. *


Mine does the same thing, and that's exactly what it is. The stock rotors are notorious for rusting up, and that's how the pads get stuck. We had a huge snow storm a couple months ago and my car sat for 4 days with snow piled up over the top. You should have heard that pop when I finally moved the car. I expected to see brake shoes in a million pieces on my driveway!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

There is a Tech bulletin on this.

Its TSB #14 on the following list:
http://www.alldata.com/TSB/41/02417696.html


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *uh, metal doesn't expand when it gets wet, it doesn't have a grain either.... *


all metals are made up of different types of crystalline structures which form grains. 

oh my god, my materials course actually came in handy for once! LOL


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

damn, our cars have issues... I knew I shoulda got a Civic


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

umm, that was a joke :-D I can't believe I even said that, I need to wash my mouth out with soap now, errr i typed it, screw this... I'm going to go wash my hands with soap >:-|


----------

